# Die 5 Flaschen im Leben einer Frau



## DER SCHWERE (25 Juli 2012)

​


----------



## BlueLynne (25 Juli 2012)

mit Champagner anfangen heißt eine Menge Flaschen sparen


----------



## Q (26 Juli 2012)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> mit Champagner anfangen heißt eine Menge Flaschen sparen




rofl3 rofl3 rofl3 :thx: für die Flaschen. Gibts da jeweils Pfand drauf?  Also Mehrweg?!?!


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2012)

Q schrieb:


> rofl3 rofl3 rofl3 :thx: für die Flaschen. Gibts da jeweils Pfand drauf?  Also Mehrweg?!?!



Also für die 4. Flasche bestimmt nicht


----------



## comatron (26 Juli 2012)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> mit Champagner anfangen heißt eine Menge Flaschen sparen



Oft ist die Rückgabe der vierten Voraussetzung für die fünfte.


----------

